# Kindle Voyage Wi-fi problems



## emokidsloveme (Feb 21, 2011)

My new Kindle Voyage is great except for one problem. It has only connected to wi-fi maybe 4 times. It constantly gives me error messages. We have a paperwhite and a K2 that work just fine with Wi-fi, but this one refuses. Is anybody else having this problem? Thanks for your help?


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

What are the error messages?


----------



## emokidsloveme (Feb 21, 2011)

Wi-Fi Error: your kindle is unable to connect to the wi-fi network. The other kindles and computers don't have a problem.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

You might want to try connecting to another WiFi network.  Otherwise the best thing to do would be to call Amazon support.


----------



## emokidsloveme (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll try another network first then give them a ring. I was just wondering if other people are having this problem. Thank you so much for replying!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You might also try restarting the Kindle. From the home screen, select menu - settings - menu again - restart
Sometimes that fixes weird stuff.


----------



## emokidsloveme (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried that several times. Didn't work, but thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had no such problems . . . . .

Be sure to contactk *Kindle* support -- they'll be better able to assist you with a replacement.


----------



## emokidsloveme (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a little worried about getting a replacement. I don't want a refurb when I paid for a new voyage 2 weeks ago. How do you avoid a refurb?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the first thirty days you should get another new one, I think....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In the first thirty days you should get another new one, I think....
> 
> Betsy


To be sure . . . . spell it out for them. . . .explain you want a NEW replacement.

However, FWIW, I feel like you aren't sacrificing anything in accepting a refurbished unit. With a _new_ one, all you know is that it's new. . . . they don't check 100% of the devices as produced, only a 'quality control' sample. But they _are_ supposed to check 100% of what they sell as refurbished. Still . . . . if you paid 'new' price, you deserve a 'new' device.


----------



## emokidsloveme (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the confidence, Betsy and Anne! I will give them a call first thing. I haven't had a new kindle since the K3 which I loved, but it finally died. I thought, why not get the voyage, it looks amazing. Now it's all iffy with the wi-fi. Life is hard.


----------

